# cryptoheros myrnae



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Just wondering, those of you who have kept this species, how aggressive are they? I thought they were milder than cons but I've been hearing mixed things.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have kept and bred them. Never had them in a community setting aside from the group of 8 that stayed together. The other six were tolorated while the pair spawned and raised fry in a 30 gallon! Convicts would never allow such a thing to happen! LOL


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

That is encouraging. I plan to keep them on their own in a 50g with some dithers. I'll have 6 or 8 of them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I considered them relatively mild mannered.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

that was my impression of them as well, I had heard from a few people that they could be pretty nasty but I guess that's a possibility with all cichlids.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have heard they are mild in aggression as well. Very nice pickup! Just was curious but where are you getting them from? I would love to get 6 or 8 of them when I have a tank open.  . Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm getting them from a fellow fish friend of mine who has some babies. They aren't seen too often around here and I happen to have an empty 50g that I needed something for.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice! They aren't seen to often in the states either. I would love to get some someday. Good luck!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Very nice! They aren't seen to often in the states either. I would love to get some someday. Good luck!


Depends on where you're looking. :wink:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah that's true. Kind of like finding species of Goodeids.......gotta find people who know things e-mail them, and it goes on and on and on until you stumble upon someone that has them :lol:

Keep us updated!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm just waiting for my living room to be finished so I can set up the tank for them! lol


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

What would be good dithers for these guys? Would guppies work or just be lunch? If not how about platies/swordtails?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would assume the guppies to be lunch but I guess if you had a breeding colony of guppies in a 10 gal or so you would have nothing to lose if it didn't work out :lol: .

I think Swordtails or Platies would be good. Black Skirt Tetras or Serape Tetras always worked well for me also. Giant Danios or Buenos Aires Tetras are another good choice. I have also heard others say that some species of Goodeids are also good dithers. Such as Ameca splendens.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

A LFS I was at yesterday had some Ameca Splendens, they aren't too common around here!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very Nice! I would go pick some up. Goodeids are very hard to come by. You have to do some digging. Here in a couple of months I will be adding a new species to my Goodeid list. Zoogoneticus tequila. Very beautiful fish and also are possibly extinct in the wild just like the Ameca's. I have a good sized colony of Ameca's and they always pop out new youngsters. I call it my Ameca breeding factory :lol:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

What happened to your salvini?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

The myrnae are coming tonight!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great! :thumb:

I haven't had Salvini in my tanks for about a year and a half or so...... 

I had two females that were paired off with my big male and they were successful breeders. Had to have a 30 gal just for the fry because any tank smaller the fry would constantly kill each other. I had spawn after spawn after spawn. Then overtime I had given away fry and didn't have any left. Both females ended up dieing due to mistakes of mine.........not the male. I wanted to keep my big male and give him a new girlfriend. So I put 3 new females in with him and got a "pair". They spawned several times and no success. I then tried the other females and no success from them either. So after months of failure and no fry to continue on I decided to give up on them and then got into Goodeids eventually. I miss having Salvini and Texas's as well.............but I really enjoy and love my Goodeids. Goodeids are in great threat and need help!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, just to update this. I ended up with 8 baby myrnae, so hopefully I'll get a nice pair, and I got a small group of ameca splendens to go with them.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice! :thumb: Good luck! I hope it goes well! I would love to get a hold of some Myrnae.


----------

